# 2005 NCAA Women's Tournament Thread



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The official field of 64 will be unveiled Sunday on ESPN at 5 ET/2 PT.

Which team is going all the way this year? Who are the players we should be looking out for?

Here is ESPN.com's projected bracket:

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncw/columns/story?id=2009345


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Who are the players we should be looking out for?


Remember the names...
1. Seimone Augustus, LSU - even if you don't follow women's hoops, you probably already know her
2. Ivory Latta, UNC - led the Heels to ACC Regular Season & Tourney titles
3. Monique Currie, Duke
4. Tameka Johnson, LSU - Augustus wasn't the only reason LSU is considered the best team in the nation
5. Shyra Ely, Tenn - led team to SEC title over #1 LSU
6. Jessica Davenport, Ohio St. - B-10 POY


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

The brackets go fairly smoothly until the Elite Eight...then it gets sticky. Can Baylor match up with UNC's athleticism? Can Texas Tech beat OH State...Irvin vs. Davenport? Michigan State should be the bell of the ball and I have them coming all the way out to the Final Game???!!! I think they can beat both UConn and Stanford, so which ever team comes out of the Sweet Sixteen will be a good warmup for the Final for them. 

And while I have LSU winning it all, UNC could stop that dream in the Final Four if they get past Baylor. Baylor definitely has their work cut out for them.

Now it's Monday morning and I already have a headache messing with the bracket!!!

Bring on the Madness.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yay! U of H is going dancing. LOL.

Anyway I'm rooting for my Lady Vols to win it all, but LSU and UNC are nearly unstoppable.

On the men side, I hope those Red Raiders or Blue Devils take home the trophy. 

BTW, JJ Reddick is hott!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

JJ is the man!!! I saw an item on him regarding free throws and he told about how he does his three bounces, quotes a Scripture, and then hits it. Just a great guy and what a shooter.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

LSU or Tennessee baby!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Liberty with the big upset tonight... UT takin care of business vs. Purdue... Don't go out on a lim there, Tracie


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Tennessee's Summitt Sets NCAA Win Record



> Summitt tied Smith at 879 with an easy win over Western Carolina in the first round Sunday night and passed the former North Carolina men's coach with another convincing victory. Summitt improved to 880-171, while Smith was 879-254 when he retired in 1997 after 36 years with the Tar Heels.
> 
> 
> "Obviously, to be in the company with Coach Smith, to think about all the people that were a part of these wins, I never thought I'd live this long," Summitt said.
> ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Should they really be comparing women's & men's basketball? A really, really impressive accomplishment, but....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Baylor knocked off top seeded UNC to secure a FF spot in Indy. 1st time for the Bears. LSU-Duke tied @ 30 a piece at the half. Exciting week of basketball, even though it is girls bball.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

yay LSU advances!

My championship prediction

LSU vs. Tennessee

Tennessee wins!

Goo VOLS!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Tracie:::

Sistah-girl...you cannot be serious about backing the Vols over the Lady Bengals???

You never cease to shock and amaze...but, I have Michigan State in the Final with LSU winning. I don't think any team in the other half has an answer for Kellie Roelhig...until she has to deal with Fowles. That will be a doosy.

And how about those Lady Bears?? Girl, go with the regional favorites...J/K.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I have to root for the Vols!

Im so glad UCONN is out


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I have to root for the Vols!
> 
> Im so glad UCONN is out


We definitely agree on that...UCORN IS OUT :clap:


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

LSU is gonna take it all...You can't stop Seimone and Sylvia...

Geaux Tigers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Sunday's Semis:*

-LSU vs. Baylor
-UT vs. MSU


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Poll Added*

Poll Added:

Who is going to win it all?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I hope Tennesee wins, but it's kind of hard to bet against Pokey and her Lady Tigers right now. They OWNED Liberty! That being said, I think LSU is going to win it all. 

Congrats to Baylor. LOL


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

No clear favorite in women's Final Four


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> but it's kind of hard to bet against Pokey and her Lady Tigers right now.


oops. ran into a hot baylor team. down by 15 and win by double digits. impressive win by the bears.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Baylor's second-half surge leaves LSU in Final Four dust 

Spartans tie Final Four record with comeback win over Vols


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

My team is out, but I couldn't be more excited about the Final on Tuesday night. What a great day for women's basketball.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I think it's time for me to hop on that Baylor bandwagon. LOL. Let's go Bears!!!


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I think it's time for me to hop on that Baylor bandwagon. LOL. Let's go Bears!!!


I think both the men's and women's tournaments this year have been well worth the money (for my cable TV, that is). Tonight's game should be a great one as well. Either team is capable of winning and I think the level of coaching cancels each other out. This will be a players game and these women will be in control of their destinies.

X-factor for Baylor is Wabara...she has got to keep the defense at a stiffling level. I think the Young/Blackmon against Roehrig/Shemik match up will be most interesting...the Lady Bears being far more athletic, but the Lady Spartans able to fill up the paint and box out for rebounds. Another question I have is whether or not Whittaker will take any open shots in this game the way she didn't in the last.

X-factors for State are the same as I had for them against Tennessee...Lucas-Perry and Bowen have got to make their presence known by not only scoring, but doing all the dirty work. And there will be dirty work to do.

I have enjoyed watching State play the few times I saw them this season...I will never forget watching Roehrig and McCarville leaning on each other late in the second half during a regular season game. Janel could barely run up and down the court by the last five minutes of the game...two big ole gals pushing the life out of each other in the paint.

So, Go Lady Bears and make us proud in Texas!!


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I was wrong...Oh Well

Lets Go Baylor!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Baylor, Michigan State to Meet for Title


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

At the half:

Baylor 37
Michigan St. 25


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Baylor Beats Michigan State for NCAA Title


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yay Baylor! Texas is proud. :biggrin:


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I have to admit, Baylor shocked me by winning the Championship. 

Michigan State rolled over and played dead in the Championship game. Too bad because after both Baylor and MSU overcame 15 point defeicts to win their semifinal games.... I expected a GREAT game.


----------

